# Black + Buckskin= Palomino?



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Found this ad while surfing craigslist and made me do a double take. Unless I am remembering incorrectly, Buckskin is black base with agouti and cream. Palomino is Red base with cream. 

According to the ad, the sire is a PB Friesian (safe to assume he is black :wink and the dam is a buckskin Arab cross. And the filly from that cross is palomino. 

Now, how likely is it that a cross of two black base horses pulled a red base baby out of their butts? they have pics up and the mare is definitely buckskin and the filly is definitely pally. There are no pics of said Daddy. The filly doesn't really scream "Friesian" in any way to me. 

Wouldn't it take a red base daddy to get a pally baby from this mare?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It is very possible that the sire and dam are what was stated. It just means that both parents are heterozygous for the black gene (one copy).


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is possible... But I would be wondering really. Most Friesians are homozygous for black, not all, but most.


----------

